# New York Dolls in Burlington



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

OH YEAH!! The New York Dolls are playing the Burlington Sound of Music Festival June 19.

For fans of in your face guitar rock this is the place to be. RIP JT

The Diodes are also playing before the Dolls!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a name from the past that churns up a little excitement and a lot of nostalgia. They were a pretty cool band


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

This is an unfortunate choice of date as The Stooges are playing a free show in Toronto the same night. Chances are that most NY Doll fans are also Stooges fans (I know I am), and The Stooges will definitely be the bigger draw. Bummer... I wanna see 'em both, but James Williamson makes The Stooges the easy choice.


----------



## duvee_21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah... but you can. The NYD are on in the afternoon, with more than enough time to make it to TO for the Stooges!! You can see them both


----------

